# How to delete files in REGISTRY



## Roh695 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hai,
I don't know how to delete viewed websites and to see them and also to find the deleted files/folders from registry.Please help me.My temp. files are in E:\.


----------



## polishvito (Feb 17, 2007)

If you want to delete viewed websites, you do that by clearing your history and temporary internet files from your browser.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I don't advise anyone without a great deal of experience to delete ANYTHING from the rigistry or you could cause your computer not to boot. 

However, if you want to get rid of the things and places you have visited, then go to IE, select Tools, Internet Options, Delete Cookies, Delete History. That should make it go away.

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## Roh695 (Feb 3, 2007)

Are you sure that by doing this, it will be removed from registry.Because my friend told me that it will not be removed by this.


----------



## polishvito (Feb 17, 2007)

What exactly are you trying to remove from the registry? The list of recently viewed websites isn't something thats stored in the registry.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes your friend is possibly talking about the Index.dat files that are hidden and not deleted usually. Download CCleaner and run it. It will delete the Index.dat files and every browser or temporary file, cookie etc on your system too that holds such viewing information. CCleaner

Read the help file to know which "additional" files you'll be deleting.


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

I want to know how to delete files that I have emptied out of the recycle bin and into the registry. (it says they are gone, but I know that they go somewhere and can be accessed in the registry). This doesn't happen in Mac, but i know it does in my winxp. I want them GONE out of my registry. 

WinXP Home
1.25gb ram
wireless g internet
dell moniter and tower
optimized 4 speed
office 2007


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Question I have is why do you wish to delete from the registry?

You will have to excuse me but I am just a bit suspicious of someone wanting to do something this dangerous and usually find it is a person who wants to keep something hidden from their parents.

Any registry work is so dangerous that I doubt if you will find anybody that will help you learn this thru a forum since it will take so much time it is not an advantageous thing to do. 

If you want to learn this what you do is get yourself another computer and an external hard drive and windows xp home or pro and then when you are ready make an image of the operating system so each time you mess the registry you can restore the image from the hard drive. After you have dumped windows enough times you will eventually learn how to modify the registry. There are also books on registry at the book store.

One other thing if you are not going to sites that you are ashamed of then you will not need to do any cleaning of the registry.


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

I delete my temporary and prefech files a lot. I use System Mechanic and SecureClean, and I also have several batch files and other miscellaneous programs regulating my system each day. In fact, my Screen Saver is JKDefrag (It defragments the hard drive as a Screen Saver). At midnight each day, almost 10 programs start up to clean out the crap. I have changed the registry before. I know what I am doing. This request for information is not to hide anything from my parents. I need a faster computer, and seeing as I delete gigabytes everyday, this is the only way left. 

Now, do any of you, any at all, know anything about how to safely and securely remove a deleted file from the registry? Or any trusted program that can do so?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

It's generally not advised to delete your prefetch folder contents that often as it can have an adverse effect on system performance.

Also, cleaning and editing the registry will not improve the speed of your computer. Although there are some tweaks and hacks which can be applied to certain systems which may improve some browsing or memory management aspects.

As for your general enquiry...i'm well versed on the registry but I wasn't aware files were transferred from the recycle bin to the registry?? I'm aware that after deletion the file space is reserved and can be recovered under some circumstances but it's recovered from the disk and not the registry. Can you provide some further details please?


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

Well, I was told (from a Mac guy) that when you delete something from the recycle bin, it is still stored in the registry. And getting rid of that is virtually impossible, so, I said Geek Squad could probably do it. They probably COULD, but they WOULDN'T, since he believes it is hacking Microsoft and voiding the warranty and illegal, but it probably isn't. Now, a really smart guy, good with Windows, could do it. That's who I'm looking for.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

References to deleted files are sometimes stored in the registry post deletion..and also things like mru lists etc, but not the files themselves.

If a real smart guy, good with Windows is able to advise about the files themselves, I'd love to know the answer too :smile:


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

HgPot said:


> *Well, I was told (from a Mac guy)* that when you delete something from the recycle bin, it is still stored in the registry. And getting rid of that is virtually impossible, so, I said Geek Squad could probably do it. They probably COULD, but they WOULDN'T, since he believes it is hacking Microsoft and voiding the warranty and illegal, but it probably isn't. Now, a really smart guy, good with Windows, could do it. That's who I'm looking for.


Now here is a real expert at Windows Registry from a person whose operating system is reminiscent of Windows 3.11 and does not use the registry but one thing it is a good excuse for not doing a very dangerous procedure.

Ok here is the start of doing the procedure you want. 

1> Do you have the windows xp recovery/restore/install software for this computer?
2> Do you have a backup program like Acronis True Image?
http://www.acronis.com
3> Do you have your computer backed up with a complete image with this software?
4> Do you have any program to separately backup the Registry?
ERUNT

http://www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt/

Remember to always keep a backup of two things:
Your registry, and your data. You will never be sorry. 

5> Do you have an external hard drive for the imaging to be stored on properly?
6> If not then I would suggest getting one and connecting it to the computer for proper use.

This is just the beginning and when you have everything please post back with details.


----------

